# Triple Share Nubians 2019 kids and more



## Daxigait (Mar 1, 2019)

Rather than crowd other threads, since I love pictures, I will start one.  All does tested for CAE before kidding.  Some keeper kids pulled some left because of time issues this year.


Kidding began a bit early 1/31 with my lovely Chaos giving me twin doelings from an AI breeding to a son of Kismet Marvin's Smooth Operator.  beautiful and healthy it is exciting for the future since I have just a few precious straws of Smooth Operator himself. To line breed them 




Triple Share CR Perfect Harmony
Triple Share CR Perfect Pandemonium


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 1, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 1, 2019)

Followed by Flirt's AI breeding to Cream-of-Kansas' EV Rumba 2/3 pictured at seven days.







frustratedearthmother said:


> Nice!


thank you. I didn't mean to stop with that picture but I got busy and had to drive.


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 1, 2019)

Three of them have braved the cold this morning to follow me outside.
The left doeling is Pandemonium one of Chaos's doelings.  Center is Flirt's son(Triple Share FR Rumba), and his sister to the right (Triple Share FR Tiva)


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 1, 2019)

Third was twin bucklings unfortunately for my attempt to get an experimental doeling.  These guys left day one.
Fourth was a Boer/kiko cross.
 

Fifth up was my first freshener Juliette with her single buckling.  Great open ribbing and wide butt.  He will be leaving since I have his line covered in the buck pen   Great little guy though.


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 1, 2019)

Sixth up was Meridah.  Single doeling Triple Share MF Esther.  Hope she turns out like her half sister from my buck.  They are marked alike down to the white tail tip.
 
Half sister from different doe at seven months.  Triple Share Iced Latte.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 1, 2019)

You have some beautiful animals.


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 1, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> You have some beautiful animals.


Thank you very much. I definitely love them and I'm hoping I'm improving every generation got a ways to go yet.

My new buck has his first kids do the 23rd.  His dam had the reserve best udder at Nationals and his Grand dam had the best udder.  I am excited.  of course, it will be another year or two before I get to see what he did to udders if I get any doelings


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 1, 2019)

Nice.


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 3, 2019)

Today in the freezing cold Abby one of my four meat goats gave me beautiful twins.  even with a hairdryer I never thought I was going to get them dry and warm, drinking colostrum, and introduced to their heated  Barrel.


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 3, 2019)

Well, with the cold weather I put my kid room in to use a little sooner than I'd like it still needs walls and insulation, but at least they're happy and they've got the sun window for at least sunlight and they're not freezing too bad.  I put a red 250 bulb in the tote for the next few days as the temps are near and below zero.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 5, 2019)

Cute babies! I’m so ready for baby goats!


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 5, 2019)

Wehner Homestead said:


> Cute babies! I’m so ready for baby goats!


 Thanks!

Yeah well just feel lucky if you don't have them at the moment my head and one pair born in the freezing cold Sunday morning Sub-Zero and so I was killing them all day and and all night and then last night in the Sub-Zero temperatures after 8 I got another pair that weren't due till Thursday when it should be warm spent hours trying them off trying to get them to feed out every two hours doing heated pads in the heated barrels.  then making sure they came out and got claustrum and got back in and back inside for 2 hours and repeat and then get up and go to work so it's just lovely. But a lot of work.  this pair out of Dee makes the second of my three Boers everything else will be Nubian this year.

I ended up having to take the Doling with me she was a little bit week she's been traditional marked one with two dark socks in the back. Hopefully I can reintroduce her tonight, but given the Sub-Zero temperatures today she would not have made it so I have to take my chances.


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 5, 2019)

Up next with a due date of the 7th is Gigi.
At 27 in across the top right now while standing, she better be having multiples or we're in trouble.  Here she is now it is a kid herself.


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 11, 2019)

Well, I'm still waiting on Gigi (time to lute), but here are a couple of  updated pictures.

Rumba 5 weeks


Tiva (means loves to dance) 4 weeks


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 11, 2019)

Gigi is finally in labor!


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Daxigait (Mar 12, 2019)

Twin doelings!!!!!!
what was such a rarity for me until I have had it happened twice this year is just awesome last year I had 19 bucks and four girls so this is really great.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 12, 2019)

That's  awesome,  they sure are cute girls...congratulations


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 12, 2019)

I have a buyer for one of the girls so any first impressions of who to keep.    Butts and rib spacing are basically equal.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 12, 2019)

The one with the broader head & hips and longer rump.


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 14, 2019)

Next up and looking incredibly uncomfortable as she really gets too much udder and needs a little bit more connection is Miley my power milker.  she will never win any confirmation Awards, but she produces a lot of really good milk.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 14, 2019)

Looks like she could feed a small army!


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 15, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Looks like she could feed a small army!


She milks a ton for a Nubian. I got her post mastitis from an older lady. I wish I could have gotten her before who knows how much she milked.   She still milks 10 lbs out of half an udder (the one side only gives about 10-15 squirts a milking after you get the pre kidding build up out.
She comes from a line where she would have been an 11 Star milker had I got her in time.

I tried giving her some penicillin and I'm going to try some lysigen after she kids in the hopes that maybe the one side will pick up some more because it really doesn't have any hard mastitis buildup it just seems to not milk well anymore.


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 20, 2019)

Goodbye my beautiful Esther.  
Lost to the dangers of disbudding(even by a vet).


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 20, 2019)

Oh no! I am so sorry to hear this! 
She was beautiful 

Was she sedated? I know you are devastated.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 20, 2019)

oh no, I am just so sad for you  
So very sad for you daxigait, I know your heart hurts


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 20, 2019)

It is never the extra bucks 


Goat Whisperer said:


> Oh no! I am so sorry to hear this!
> She was beautiful
> 
> Was she sedated? I know you are devastated.


 it is never the extra bucks  it always seems to be the best like this one she had ribbing so wide and a wide long flat butt .  I was so excited for her and my buck.   
She was just disbudded late on Thursday morning.  she did not start showing symptoms until Saturday morning when she was crying it sounded like she hadn't enteroxemia so I gave banamine and the antitoxin and several otherthings. When nothing seemed to help I watched some more and started noticing some neurological symptoms along with the pain for instance she seem to have trouble latching onto a  teat.  we have been treating her since Saturday including lots of late night trips to the vet. It looked like she was getting better but then she went downhill quickly and died this morning. From what I have been reading it is not uncommon for babies to die the third day after disbudding.  in the future I think I am going to give banamine every 12 hours and dexamethasone for a few days after this budding.  I also now know how to more aggressively treat this type of thing and we'll be able to start on my own if the vet is not available.
another one for the wall of tears for what I didn't know or wasn't able to help.

Thanks for the condolences.


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 20, 2019)

This is the second year I've lost a great doeling as I lost the best one last year.  you're right my heart hurts especially after being up caring for her since Saturday morning every couple of hours 4 and 1/2 days of trying and then you lose anyway.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 20, 2019)

Daxigait said:


> This is the second year I've lost a great doeling as I lost the best one last year.  you're right my heart hurts especially after being up caring for her since Saturday morning every couple of hours 4 and 1/2 days of trying and then you lose anyway.



Really sorry you lost her ....i hope you  can get some rest and your heart mends


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 20, 2019)

I’m so sorry!!


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 21, 2019)

On a better note. No wonder she was so full of milk.  Miley presented me with a quad last night. One doeling she's the one facing left at the front.  it was a real surprise because she's a six-year-oldl ast month and she's always had twins.


These are the first kids for my new buck   Woest-hoeve SM Sean Boon his dam is the full sister to the 2018 national champion and was fourth in the aged doe class with the reserve best udder at the National show. His sire's dam was this year's reserve National Champion with the best udder and the 2017 national champion.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 21, 2019)

Congratulations


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 21, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Congratulations


Thank you. It is a good thing   I amam sti awful sad about Esther though.  that other reading was my line entirely and I had waited two years for that ff  to give me a doeling.


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 21, 2019)

I am excited to be able to actually get a good look at them later in the daylight so I can examine my little doeling. So I can see if I can tell what he's doing besides passing on his long ears.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 21, 2019)

Congratulations!   
The sire to our Bluebelle is a Woest-Hoeve buck too!
Wonder if they are related?


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 21, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> Congratulations!
> The sire to our Bluebelle is a Woest-Hoeve buck too!
> Wonder if they are related?
> View attachment 59836


Well they have Full Force in common.


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 21, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> Congratulations!
> The sire to our Bluebelle is a Woest-Hoeve buck too!
> Wonder if they are related?
> View attachment 59836


Given all their discovered mess-ups on parentage this year including the national champion that was registered wrong.   Has your buck been DNA typed and parent verified?


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 21, 2019)

We don't own him, we did a driveway breed 2 years ago because our buck was still too young. We have not heard anything from the breeder or ADGA.


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 21, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> We don't own him, we did a driveway breed 2 years ago because our buck was still too young. We have not heard anything from the breeder or ADGA.


I looked him up and he's been verified. They've had a bunch that weren't who they were supposed to be.


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 25, 2019)

Ya think she's pregnant? Lol


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 25, 2019)

I dunno....maybe?


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 25, 2019)

Reanna at 13 days.


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 25, 2019)

Playtime


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 26, 2019)

Love the play area!


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 26, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> Love the play area!


They do too and the older does like it.  They lay inside when the weather's hot or bad and then they lay on top a lot. It's a really long pallet and the bottom and then two on the sides and two on the back.  Then I put a little plywood roof across the top and put a pallet slanted on one side and a pound straight out on the others so they have some variety.  I used extra pallet boards to fill in the gaps.  No leg risks, and they work as rungs for the slanted side.  All scrap and collected materials except for the screws and the stain.  Though the stain came from the discount mistake stuff at Home Depot..


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 26, 2019)

We've always had the spools... but not many left- we have to build a play palace for them.
This is from a few years ago.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1329279883753813


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 26, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> We've always had the spools... but not many left- we have to build a play palace for them.
> This is from a few years ago.
> 
> 
> ...


I have been trying to find a few of those.  Also I'm going to take my pickup out to one of the areas where they've cut through the rock on the highway and pick up some rocks. I'm going to try to build a rockpile for them.  Like I need more rocks in Southwest Missouri ,but I need big ones so that they can wear their hooves a bit.


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 26, 2019)

Well, Allie the last of the meat goats is due today.  Hopefully she won't wait till midnight.  She had no ligament this morning, but she's out grazing peacefully this afternoon.  I took my half-hour break and stopped and ran the quarter-mile back checked on her ran back to the truck.  The semi won't go down the road not when it's this wet, and not without a lot of planning for turning around to come back out.
She is a first freshener so I'm a bit nervous.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 26, 2019)

I wish I had those huge boulders too! My friend down the road does, We'd need a crane to move them.


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 29, 2019)

Well, the last of my four boers Allie as a first freshener presented me with a single buckling.

 it isn't really obvious in the picture, but his head is actually a very dark brown. It's coming through from the sires Dam it is a cool color.


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 29, 2019)

Next up, is the prolific and beautiful Dragonfly.she has had 11 kids over the last three years. It will be interesting to see what I get this year. She has a beautiful udder arch and produces over 12 lb of milk a day.  She is bred to my new buck Woest-Hoeve SM Sean Boon.  Since his dam and his sires' Dam took reserve and best udder at the national show last year and are both above the 90th percentile iniproduction, I am excited to see what I get.

SD-  Woest-Hoeve Suidoni

Plus this SSD-
Woest-Hoeve Margaret National Champion 2017,  reserve 2018

Plus this my doe Dragonfly

(Very thin just kidded a quad)

Equal ??????  

Only one popcorn because of course I only get to see the beginnings next week.  Udders are a long ways away.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 29, 2019)

Anxious to see what you get from this breeding! I have a weakness for Nubians, though I don’t currently own any.


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 29, 2019)

Wehner Homestead said:


> Anxious to see what you get from this breeding! I have a weakness for Nubians, though I don’t currently own any.


Me too, of course I only get to see structure upfront.  It will be a long wait for the udders.


So what do you have?


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 29, 2019)

Daxigait said:


> Me too, of course I only get to see structure upfront.  It will be a long wait for the udders.
> 
> 
> So what do you have?




I have Nigerians and two dry yearling Lamanchas from SBC and GW. I just bought two F2 Mini Lamanchas last night. I have a lead on a Mini Buck. Basically, it’s the foundation for a Mini Lamancha program while having some Nigerians for off-season milk to insure that we have a constant supply for our daughter with extensive medical needs.


----------



## Mini Horses (Mar 29, 2019)

Daxigait said:


> Awards, but she produces a lot of really good milk.



Often the milk is better than the award!   AND she should get an award for those quads!! 

I love Nubians.  Years back raised fullblood Boer and used many Nubians for both cross breeding and registered embryo implants for Boers.   Way back when Boer were "new"  

Now I keep Saanen, Nubian & crosses.  Bucks are both fullblood.   It is my intent to add a few Boer to the farm, since I decided I like the meat.   Lot smaller than a cow. 

Sorry you lost your beautiful doeling.  It's so tough to accept.  I know.


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 30, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> Often the milk is better than the award!   AND she should get an award for those quads!!
> 
> I love Nubians.  Years back raised fullblood Boer and used many Nubians for both cross breeding and registered embryo implants for Boers.   Way back when Boer were "new"
> 
> ...


she does deserve an award for the quad especially when you consider that she has never had more than twins and was 6 this year. She's a great doe.  She's milking over a gallon a day started that at four days fresh   She rocks!


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 2, 2019)

Two my absolutely stunned amazement a doe that has never had less than triplets and usually has quads had a single doemng yesterday. of course this is the second year in a row bizarrely enough that she has kidded on April fool's Day last year it was in the snow and ice in the afternoon this year at least she had a good day for it.
At least if I had to get a single I am very happy that it was a DOELING! I had high hopes for her since she usually has so many bread to my new book, but I will not be greedy.


----------



## Mini Horses (Apr 2, 2019)

Well, yes -- AT LEAST a doeling!!  And lovely, at that.

I had 2 mini Nubians a while back.  Bought as mom & daughter on side.   Mom had trips next time -- and everytime after.  Dtr had trips from get go --3 yrs straight and always 3 bucklings!!  The mom normally had bucklings, also -- but, one year slipped a doeling in the mix.   I almost ripped her tail off, checking & re checking.  I still have her and at 2 she will be a FF soon.  Hope not boys.  Looks like twins in there.   The boys helped pay the feed bill from sales


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 2, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> Well, yes -- AT LEAST a doeling!!  And lovely, at that.
> 
> I had 2 mini Nubians a while back.  Bought as mom & daughter on side.   Mom had trips next time -- and everytime after.  Dtr had trips from get go --3 yrs straight and always 3 bucklings!!  The mom normally had bucklings, also -- but, one year slipped a doeling in the mix.   I almost ripped her tail off, checking & re checking.  I still have her and at 2 she will be a FF soon.  Hope not boys.  Looks like twins in there.   The boys helped pay the feed bill from sales


yes in the last 3 or she had triplet quad quad and then this single h but last year she had three bucklings and a doeling and you're right the bucklings pay the feed bill since you can sell them off. But if I had to get a single at least it's not another single buckling.  It also eliminates the need for me to decide what to do. I paid good money to have fancy buck, and I don't know what he's producing yet nor do I need the competition at this point.


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 2, 2019)

I do wonder if it had something to do with the fact that she had been tried with AI the months before and we gave her that drugs maybe she over ovulated then and that's why she had a single.


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 2, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> Well, yes -- AT LEAST a doeling!!  And lovely, at that.
> 
> I had 2 mini Nubians a while back.  Bought as mom & daughter on side.   Mom had trips next time -- and everytime after.  Dtr had trips from get go --3 yrs straight and always 3 bucklings!!  The mom normally had bucklings, also -- but, one year slipped a doeling in the mix.   I almost ripped her tail off, checking & re checking.  I still have her and at 2 she will be a FF soon.  Hope not boys.  Looks like twins in there.   The boys helped pay the feed bill from sales


thanks by the way I think she's pretty too forward to getting some pictures of her when she straightens out and it's daylight.  It looks like my buckling passed on his dark red.


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 2, 2019)

@Southern by choice wait till you see her escutcheons!


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 2, 2019)

Can't wait to see!


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 2, 2019)

Gigi's doelings Fancy and Reanna at 19 days.


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 2, 2019)

Juliette's son Noble at five weeks.


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 2, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> Can't wait to see!


well, it's not very good it's dark it's late and she's got a poopy butt but here you go.  I am still trying to learn to see I don't know if she needs more Arch or not she's awful tiny who knows not me I'm not good enough yet I need them to grow a little bit first.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 2, 2019)

WOW! That is lovely!  
 I really admire your Nubians!

You know I was just thinking how strange goat people must be to outsiders. I mean really, who else does the  on a pic of a poopy butt.. or any butt pic.  Goat people. That's who!


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 3, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> WOW! That is lovely!
> I really admire your Nubians!
> 
> You know I was just thinking how strange goat people must be to outsiders. I mean really, who else does the  on a pic of a poopy butt.. or any butt pic.  Goat people. That's who!


I know really. I sent a picture to my sister well, I sent two pictures to my sister of my new buckling when I first got him.  I told her this is my favorite picture and it's a butt picture of him and that's why I laugh.  I told her she wouldn't understand why but it's a great picture that would make any goat person smile. But you're right it would have to be a good person. 

Thanks for the compliments on my goats I'm trying.  I'm hoping to break into the nineties soon.


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 7, 2019)

Up next weekend are two more and I am so excited. The one is a first freshener with my name on her.   I am so excited about this doeling out of my buck.
I know, it's another butt photo, but it really made me smile this morning. She is a first freshener due next Tuesday who is starting to get her udder. :wee

Please please please give me a doeling. I got special privileged permission to breed her to her grandfather for a line breeding, and I am so excited.


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 7, 2019)

It is also time for my lovely and gracious Ebony I'm also greedily hopeful for a daughter from her because this will likely be her last breeding. She broke a bone in her but last year and she's been limping for 2 weeks I'm really hopeful she'll get through this okay and I can relieve some of the pressure on her. 
I only have one daughter from her which I'm privileged to have but I love this doe, and would truly truly appreciate more.


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 11, 2019)

Well, Ebony is really limping now and night I'm so torn. My idea was to loot her tomorrow night she was due Monday the kids Saturday. she has started forming another, but she is nowhere near what she normally does which it has me a bit concerned. I am very sure of the breed dates, but given the fact this pregnancy has been difficult for her I wonder.


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 11, 2019)

on the other hand, my first freshener latte is filling nicely her ligaments are starting to disappear so she's technically not due till Tuesday having been bred 11/18.  I am so excited not just about the line breeding aspect, but since I had to sell all my babies the first year to buy fencing, this is the first one that has my name on it that I have that will freshen.


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 16, 2019)

Well, it feels like forever since Sunday, and I am beyond exhausted.  It makes meme sympathi with @Goat Whisperer
and @Southern by choice though I envy them having more than one of them.. I took a three day weekend knowing I had a high risk delivery and first freshener due.  Having given them both dexamethasone on Friday I gave the older doe who was technically due on Monday lute early Saturday morning hoping she would deliver by Sunday afternoon.  I've been luted the younger doe Sunday morning.  since the older dough was high risk having broken a bone in her butt last year, this was the first time I was going to make use of lute to ensure they delivered when I was home.  Well, that's about all that went according to plan.
Sunday day time passed with signs early labor but no progression on my older doe Ebony.  Then my first freshener decided she was actually going to go first. Delivering a set of twin doelings on my line breeding  
unfortunately wow she appears to be really good at watching over them and hang them she won't let them nurse so more bottle babies for me not cool.


Poppy

Celeste


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 16, 2019)

And then things got ugly.  My beautiful though ebony started struggling around 1 in the morning.  I tried everything I knew how to do with the pushing contractions, to aid her, because it appears that the bone that broke down in her butt was thickened and calcified.  it became abundantly clear why she's been limping for several weeks because it was right over her pelvic bones thus, I couldn't get with the head and the legs out.  I had to put in a call to the vet and at 3 in the morning she was out working to get this kid out hoping we would not have to do a C-section.  the Lord was doubly gracious and that she was able to manipulate kid back in after attaching a string to the feet to bring out just the head first with a lot of work on her part and straining on the does part.  They both lived 
Ebony's final kid unfortunately is a buckling, but fortunately he's alive and well.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 16, 2019)

So glad Ebony came through! Scary! 
Congrats on all the kids. I love bottle babies but there are times where we are so tired we are like can't we dam raise a few. lol
We don't have the facilities to dam raise full time here as it is. So bottle babies it is.

What a beautiful buckling though. 

We have some wacky FF this year. Annoying


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 16, 2019)

Today since I have to bottle feed them all there on the truck with me.  the photos aret as they took a break and my trailer was unloaded.  Then unfortunately, it's back to the carrier


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 16, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> So glad Ebony came through! Scary!
> Congrats on all the kids. I love bottle babies but there are times where we are so tired we are like can't we dam raise a few. lol
> We don't have the facilities to dam raise full time here as it is. So bottle babies it is.
> 
> ...


I knew I would have to raise Ebony's, but I don't understand Lattes at all because she was dam raised herself. She cleans them keep her texts then she stays with them but she she won't nurse if it goes towards your back she turns around and nuzzles them some more.  not even on the milk stand she just knocks them away.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 16, 2019)

Daxigait said:


> I knew I would have to raise Ebony's, but I don't understand Lattes at all because she was dam raised herself.


Sometimes if you spend a couple of days "teaching" the doe to let her kids nurse she'll get the hang of it.  If her udder is really tight you might relieve some of the pressure first and she'll feel better about it.  

But - of course - sometimes nothing works.  Good luck!


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 16, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Sometimes if you spend a couple of days "teaching" the doe to let her kids nurse she'll get the hang of it.  If her udder is really tight you might relieve some of the pressure first and she'll feel better about it.
> 
> But - of course - sometimes nothing works.  Good luck!


unfortunately I only had yesterday off so I couldn't leave them today to keep trying. I will put her back with them tonight and continue to milk her and try to offer them a chance on the stand. Unfortunately the longer it goes the more they're likely to just take to the bottle.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 16, 2019)

Glad your does came through!


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 16, 2019)

Hens and Roos said:


> Glad your does came through!


I am too. I'm also very grateful for a vet willing to come out in the middle of the night.


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 16, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> So glad Ebony came through! Scary!
> Congrats on all the kids. I love bottle babies but there are times where we are so tired we are like can't we dam raise a few. lol
> We don't have the facilities to dam raise full time here as it is. So bottle babies it is.
> 
> ...


I know that feeling about being so tired you wish your dams could/would raise a few.  I started January 31st and I'm just about to finish my manger I kept trying day it's going to become a culling tool for me if you aren't showing any more and are cae negative if they won't or can't raise they kids unless you're spectacular than they will be gone.


----------



## Mini Horses (Apr 16, 2019)

Cull a good doe, FF for not knowing to feed kids?  I  have done some "momma 101" classes and find the does respond well with patience.  Best to do ASAP.  I normally get a few squirts out of each teat, into a syringe, then some onto her teat.  Squirt a little in the kids mouth from syringe & put them by the milk covered teat.  They normally latch right on!  I will hold the doe, talk and scratch her shoulders, let her sniff the kid, etc.   Generally, this only takes a couple times and they all bond.   I've made trips to the barn every couple hrs all night to be sure they are nursing and tummies full.     This is what FEM was suggesting above.

My  doe who kidded a few days ago was  FF and a tight birth...but, she is doing great now!   First hour I knew I had to do this or bottle them.  Few hrs now is better than weeks of it! 

BUT -- many prefer to bottle and that is fine !!!    I like to "co-parent".


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 16, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> Cull a good doe, FF for not knowing to feed kids?  I  have done some "momma 101" classes and find the does respond well with patience.  Best to do ASAP.  I normally get a few squirts out of each teat, into a syringe, then some onto her teat.  Squirt a little in the kids mouth from syringe & put them by the milk covered teat.  They normally latch right on!  I will hold the doe, talk and scratch her shoulders, let her sniff the kid, etc.   Generally, this only takes a couple times and they all bond.   I've made trips to the barn every couple hrs all night to be sure they are nursing and tummies full.     This is what FEM was suggesting above.
> 
> My  doe who kidded a few days ago was  FF and a tight birth...but, she is doing great now!   First hour I knew I had to do this or bottle them.  Few hrs now is better than weeks of it!
> 
> BUT -- many prefer to bottle and that is fine !!!    I like to "co-parent".


I've had those that I've worked with and done fine but this dough keeps kicking them away and you try to hold her like she really fights but she'll hang out with them. I'm not saying I'm going to call her right now I probably gave her one more chance I'm just saying is going to become a calling till I work over 55 hours a week and I kidded out 14 dose. I can't have too many more than the few I already have that won't or can't raise their own kids. There's a limit to what I can physically and mentally do it's not enjoyable anymore. I need to sleep so I don't drive into something and I need to be able to occasionally just something I like to do like ride my horse..
I did what I could with this year but like I said I'll give her another chance and I'm trying to keep her with the kids as much as I can right now, but I had no Choice with her kidding at 10:30 by the time I get them cleaned up and ready and trying to get her to pay attention to them and I kept checking on her but I had another day going to stress by 1:30 the bed out at three doing an emergency delivery.  thankfully she didn't have to do a C-section. I do have to raise that kid.  it sees those it'll do everything but let them nurse and kick at them and stuff that are the problem she won't even cooperate on the milk stand.  I ended up just milking her partway out and feeding that milk to her babies and then I've tried every time I put her on the stand since thenI end I'm not going to have her hurt a kid.
besides I'm just at my limit I'm starting at 3:45 or 4 in the morning during couple hours of chores going work to work for 11 or 12 hours coming back home and doing two and a half to three hours of chores getting done after 9 at night usually around 9:30 have something to eat go back out and feed the last milk go to bed about 10:30 and repeat.


----------



## Mini Horses (Apr 16, 2019)

Oh, I understand!   AND -- I'm with you on keeping the ones who work better with all of it.   Just glad to see she at least takes all other responsibilities of mothering.    That helps.   My one with trips this yr -- feeding all three.  Last yrs trips she fed 2 and I one but she did all else.   Believe it was that 2 came and some hold time for #3...for some reason, she did all but nurse that kid.  I would call the doeling to the fence, stick a bottle up, she'd nurse and back to mom.  Used mom's milk! 

No way you can easily handle your work load and a lot of bottle babes!   It's just too much.   Heck, how can you even milk?  I have a couple months of those type hours -- this is the season! -- and it's hard to even attempt more than absolute on those weeks.

Unfortunately, jobs are often a need.  

I came home to twin does from a FF today...dry, full tummy and nursing.     Another doe in barn, early labor.   She's actually the mom to this 2 y/o FF doe.   Will have more kids on the farm tonight.  So, on barn check, until --- I'm sure it's twins, hope more girls.


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 16, 2019)

Daxigait said:


> stand





Mini Horses said:


> Oh, I understand!   AND -- I'm with you on keeping the ones who work better with all of it.   Just glad to see she at least takes all other responsibilities of mothering.    That helps.   My one with trips this yr -- feeding all three.  Last yrs trips she fed 2 and I one but she did all else.   Believe it was that 2 came and some hold time for #3...for some reason, she did all but nurse that kid.  I would call the doeling to the fence, stick a bottle up, she'd nurse and back to mom.  Used mom's milk!
> 
> No way you can easily handle your work load and a lot of bottle babes!   It's just too much.   Heck, how can you even milk?  I have a couple months of those type hours -- this is the season! -- and it's hard to even attempt more than absolute on those weeks.
> 
> ...


I hope everything goes well with your other kidding and glad that one went well.I love my hello baby saves trips out to the barn.
I have a mess here because of the AI efforts I did I've started kidding 31st of January and February 3rd they were do the second.  therefore these babies have to start now and my other ones are 10 weeks old I was almost done it's just tough and makes me cranky.  I plan on using cidr on all of them to try to keep it as close together as I can.


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 19, 2019)

I have a young buckling about 9 weeks old pesters everybody he's really sure he wants to be a buck.
Well Laurel who is less than three weeks old, finally had enough and gave him a little lesson





It is even funnier cuz she is much  much smaller than he is.


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 29, 2019)

Well, the last group are disbudded except the late pregnancy because of a loss  She is not due till 5/30.  I pray she's as good a mother as she was last year because I can't do any more kids I'm beyond exhausted and these current babies will be over halfway to weaning before she even kids.
   A goat mentor taught me how to disbud.  While it is still an incredibly unpleasant thing the method she use is so much better than what I've seen before.  I think the key is the cutting.  She does the down (any down is done with quick twisting and no real pressure so there's not a persistent hot down).  Then she uses a really sharp knife and cuts the bud next to the skull then goes down for a quick count of three if there's any real bleeding then rubs or uses it like a pencil across the top of the bud before going down for the quick count of 3-5 again.  My kids are reacting much better to this method.  I have now even done a couple and that's something I never imagined being able to do.  

This weekend also involved beginning the arduous process of getting everybody trimmed, and udders done for linear appraisaI. I did not click the others as tight as a show, just enough to clean them up.  I've got to find my bigger clippers because it was three times as bad using the smaller pair. Especially GiGi who has enough hair for four goats.  They do look good though when they're cleaned up.


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 29, 2019)

My youngest group being guarded by the funny mama the two girls.  She doesn't nurse them but she really seems to want to do everything else. She tolerates a little buckling who because of the fact I feed them all as become part of the group whether she likes it or not


The baby's enjoying the sun before I pull the oldest four which include the three laying towards the front and the one trying to crawl in the hay feeder.



Leta's got ears!


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 29, 2019)

Daxigait said:


> Well, the last group are disbudded except the late pregnancy because of a loss  She is not due till 5/30.  I pray she's as good a mother as she was last year because I can't do any more kids I'm beyond exhausted and these current babies will be over halfway to weaning before she even kids.
> A goat mentor taught me how to disbud.  While it is still an incredibly unpleasant thing the method she use is so much better than what I've seen before.  I think the key is the cutting.  She does the down (any down is done with quick twisting and no real pressure so there's not a persistent hot down).  Then she uses a really sharp knife and cuts the bud next to the skull then goes down for a quick count of three if there's any real bleeding then rubs or uses it like a pencil across the top of the bud before going down for the quick count of 3-5 again.  My kids are reacting much better to this method.  I have now even done a couple and that's something I never imagined being able to do.
> 
> This weekend also involved beginning the arduous process of getting everybody trimmed, and udders done for linear appraisaI. I did not click the others as tight as a show, just enough to clean them up.  I've got to find my bigger clippers because it was three times as bad using the smaller pair. Especially GiGi who has enough hair for four goats.  They do look good though when they're cleaned up.



I'm trying to put that together. (Disbudding method) We have had our vet when we use to sedate use the calf horn cutters dig out the cap. UGH I just can't go there lol.   We ice. Do you ice? 


 

We are doing the same... clipping goats! UGH. I had a clipping nightmare... suddenly none of my blades were working. I had 1 blade. UGH. I sent DH up to TSC and got a pair of Listers. I had wanted a different set that was closer to $450... not happening right now so I went with the Listers, we had a 10% coupon too so I got them for $250. They didn't have extra blade sets, so I have to use the one it came with which is fine, basically a 10 blade. I'll order the course blade but hey it is fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I mean REALLY great. I clipped one side of a Lamancha while GW milked a goat, and she is super fast. It has made it so much better. 
I did look at my blades, took them apart cleaned and oiled. Found out what was wrong. My youngest daughter hasn't really been good about keeping the blades cleaned out. I instructed her tonight. I am fanatical about blades (been doing blade care for 35 years) and it dawned on me I never really taught that aspect. Good news is all blades are good and shape but 1 which I pitched. So we will use the small set for the fine detail places and the face.
So glad it worked out this way.

When is your LA?

Leta's ears!


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 30, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> I'm trying to put that together. (Disbudding method) We have had our vet when we use to sedate use the calf horn cutters dig out the cap. UGH I just can't go there lol.   We ice. Do you ice?
> 
> View attachment 61726
> 
> ...


Okay, since I'm working in this is going to have to be in between stuff so I'm going to break this into several replies.   The first one is easy do you think she meets breed standard or do I need to measure? 
 In truth it's really a no-brainer her mother had long ears and so does Boon.

The sire's ears as a kid always make me think of that new year special for kids Happy New year with his ears.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 30, 2019)

You must be voice texting!


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 30, 2019)

@Southern by choice 
Please forgive my voice typing hopefully I can get this halfway right. Se keeps things really simple and doesn't give extra cuz she think so stress on a very small kid..I have done ice in the past, and I probably still would at home for a little while but with the methods she uses to be really honest they don't seem nearly as stressed or bad off the iron is not on very long at all.
 the first thing she does for the newby is to teach us to Mark the horn but with the tattoo ink since you're doing their ears most likely at the same time anyway at least if you have goats with ears that need tattoos.
 After you've marked the horn bed he has you grab the iron and go straight down to make the circle but you don't just press you just lightly said it there and twist always keep it moving and she counts really quick to twenty.  It can be a little less with the really tiny ones.  Then she steak takes a short very sturdy knife like a very sharp paring knife with a metal handle very sturdy knife and just cuts flat with the head.  let me pick the iron back up and lightly twist to the count of three.  Then holding the iron like a pencil lightly go over the area that you cut where the horn buck back and forth maybe to the count of five you just want to go over the whole surface you don't hold it in place or press down hard.  then you take the iron and go back doing the twisting motion down again over the top for a quick count of two or three.  Overall this method seems to be so much simpler. for some really horny bloodline you may need more time, but for mine this is more than sufficient and my babies react so much better.  the most I've had to do is I had one I gave children's aspirin to that night . 
Is that a better explanation? I used to go to the vet and she do the vaccines and all the extra stuff and I now do mine separately. I just don't want extra stresses on my babies. I do do the tattoos at the same time cuz their head already hurts and I'm right there.


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 30, 2019)

@Southern by choice 
Would you mind explaining to me how to deal with clipper blades?


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 30, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> You must be voice texting!


Unfortunately, almost always so there are a lot of posts in this thing that make me sound like an idiot.  I went back to fix it. The thing is most of these replies are done while I'm hooking and unhooking a trailer or waiting to get paperwork signed so yes I'm voice typing.  Sorry


----------



## misfitmorgan (May 1, 2019)

Congrats on all your beautiful kids!!


----------



## Daxigait (May 1, 2019)

misfitmorgan said:


> Congrats on all your beautiful kids!!


Thank you!I am feeling very blessed this year especially after 2 years of bucks last year I was 19 + 4


----------



## misfitmorgan (May 1, 2019)

Daxigait said:


> Thank you!I am feeling very blessed this year especially after 2 years of bucks last year I was 19 + 4



To many bucks does suck unless you don't want to expand your herd or cull.


----------



## Daxigait (May 2, 2019)

Well, I can't get a correct picture of Crowned w/ Laurel, but here she was this morning.  She is long and tends to stand under herself.  I need to try to get one of her in motion because she flattens out and has a beautiful topline when she is moving.  Unfortunately, like most kids when she's moving I can't get a picture fast enough. She was a month old yesterday.
 I really like this doeing she has a lot of presence.  This picture was taken this morning before the sun was up so the flash got her eyes.


----------



## Daxigait (May 3, 2019)

Here is the younger group excluding Laurel which I just did a post on.  
Fancy and Reanna are unbelievably seven weeks old.

 

  
Leta is six weeks old.
 

Celeste, Poppy, and Cedric are 2.5 weeks
Unfortunately the black feed pan doesn't help Celeste's picture since she's black.


----------



## Daxigait (May 3, 2019)

I don't have very good picture of the older group right now.   They're not very happy with being cut down to milk twice a day or pulled from Mommy in the case of Noble.
I will try to get them this weekend if I can get done with the rest of my clipping and feet done for linear in time.
My for AI kids on the left and Noble on the right. The photobomber is my yearling Midnight Breeze.


----------



## Devonviolet (May 4, 2019)

I love your little kids!!!  Especially your little Leta. LOVE those ears!!! I have one Nubian, and I adore her.  Rosemary was one year old last January.


----------



## Daxigait (May 5, 2019)

Devonviolet said:


> I love your little kids!!!  Especially your little Leta. LOVE those ears!!! I have one Nubian, and I adore her.  Rosemary was one year old last January.


Thanks!
I finally got Leta from the side yesterday.





It is so hard to get the bottle babies to not face you. The photo bomber is a  senior doe Dragonfly.


----------



## Daxigait (May 5, 2019)

I snapped a few quick pictures of a couple of my young milkers and yearlings between chores yesterday afternoon.

Gigi is a second freshener coming into her own
 

Midnight Breeze is a dry yearling, and Lady Juliette is a two year old first freshener behind her.

Meridah a first freshener making her butt look steep

Lotte ran off with Juliet and didn't want to pose.


That was all that I caught . The others refused to pose in the brief time that I had.  They just wanted to be pet so they kept coming at me.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 5, 2019)

You sure have some beautiful  nubians


----------



## Daxigait (May 5, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> You sure have some beautiful  nubians


Thank you!  I am working on it. My friend has better ones.
I got the boys ready for linear yesterday and one more doe to clip, but I'm playing hooky this afternoon I'm going to take my horse and go for a ride.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 8, 2019)

Enjoy your ride!


----------



## Daxigait (May 8, 2019)

Wehner Homestead said:


> Enjoy your ride!


I did thank you
Now though between chores and a likely dying llama I am having a long week.

You can tell how tired kidding season has made me.  I was checking tattoos and knew that my older Buck needed his right ear retattooed because she said it was really faded last year at appraisal. So I'm checking all the other kids, then I grab the tattoo and do it. About that time I remember oh no he's not my breeding.  Now he has lots of letters in that ear 

ADGA must have laughed at that rush request.


----------



## Daxigait (Jun 19, 2019)

I got overwhelmed at linear time and then milk test, babies, and the big show.  I am finally up for air.


----------



## Daxigait (Jun 19, 2019)

Linear went well enough.
The show junior show was my emphasis for what is essentially my first generation.
With several first place class finishes, second in get of sire, and those three taking 3,4, and 8th (two weeks old) in a class of fifteen  with a huge age range from 3/14-6/14.
Here is Leta on the way to her first Champion lineup (not your grands  Congratulations again to @Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer , but it's a great first generation start I think and I am excited for the future).


This is the two week old Jasmine pictured at one week that you have not seen yet.

The third of the three for get of sire was Leta that you have all seen.

Fancy also took a first, and then second to the doeling that went grand over the yearling with other good placings.  Tiva was often third in her class.  Given the size of the classes I was very glad to be finishing at the top most of the time. There was one class where I don't know what the judge was doing the whole class was all whacked around compared to the rest of the judges.
And now the long wait till they get udders.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 19, 2019)

Aww, thanks for the kind words! 

Congrats! That is so exciting! I look forward to watching your herd progress  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Daxigait (Jun 24, 2019)

Well, the birth of Jasmine and her brother 5/28 marked the end of my kidding season.



Time with the feeder grows short as the youngest in that group was born 4/15 (which is a blessing, but sort of sad).  All but one of these are doelings a vast improvement over 19/4 last year. The other retained boy is already in the buck pen.


The birth of another heifer for Daisy marks the end of births for me (minus possible chicks).


----------



## Daxigait (Jun 24, 2019)

Sunday I brought home the buckling I bought as insurance in case I don't get a doeling.  I am and was on the list for a doeling from a fabulous doe who at eight just scored 92EEEE and milks two gallons a day.  He is the half-brother to a buck I have been using out of a much better dam so he will be great for line breeding.
Night


I will try to get a better photo tonight, I was too busy last night getting everything finished and chores and feeding all those other lovely things.


----------



## Daxigait (Jul 2, 2019)

: hide 
Sorry it has taken a bit longer than I planned to get another picture.  I had to give up for the moment getting a side view of him he's a little too attached when I'm there because he's trying to adjust to a new home.


----------



## Daxigait (Jul 2, 2019)

ZINTET!!!!!!! Awesome!!!!!!!!  Finally something that is working thank God!


----------



## Daxigait (Jul 2, 2019)

more good news! three of the four girls that I tested on a one day milk test on June first got their  stars

I hope to do the full dhir in the future ,butf now this will do.  the rest I didn't test for quantity I just checked their milk for butter fat protein etc. they were either young ones that I knew you weren't going to make it on a one day milk test m, or ones that  had their Stars or had kids on them so I wasn't going to melt test them for quantity.

My three year olds Chaos, Gigi, and 2 year old first freshener Meridah made it.

the one that didn't make it had really seen a drop in production even more than the others with 13 and 14 days prior to the test having significant rain.


----------



## Daxigait (Jul 2, 2019)

@SA Farm thanks for all your encouragement.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 2, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 3, 2019)

Daxigait said:


> @SA Farm thanks for all your encouragement.


Who, me? I hardly ever post, but I do “like” and enjoy your posts


----------



## Daxigait (Aug 1, 2019)

well, due to her placing at the show you got to see the pictures of Leta earlier. Here are a few more recent pictures of Boon's get.

First is Laurel she took third in the Nubian specialty class so they called me because they forgot to get her picture. She wouldn't stand well but here she is

  
Jasmine and Jazz
  
Cedric


----------



## Daxigait (Aug 1, 2019)

In a little bit I think I'm going to update some of my other kids from this year including fires daughters since he will be going up for sale as I bought his half-brother to line breed.


----------



## Daxigait (Jun 18, 2020)

2020 Doelings


there were not very many Doelings this year but I am happy.  Two AI, two from Boon, and an experimental.


----------



## Daxigait (Jun 18, 2020)

2019 retained doelings as yearlings.


----------

